# Dive Helmet



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My big brother wanted a dive helmet, and little sister is happy to oblige! This was made out of foam floor mats, and I'm really happy with it. To give credit where due, the pattern is from http://www.lostwaxoz.com/ (the guy has amazing patterns at super-reasonable prices)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, so so cool


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow ,that looks incredible . You did a fantastic job on this diving helmet , the rust finish is great . Very impressive work you did with the floor mat material .


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Wait, that's foam floor mats?! Amazing!!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I love this - that's really nice eva foam work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! That's stunning!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WTH!!! That's amazing!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh WOW!! That is an amazing job.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The helmet looks great. You may think about adding some silver/gold paint to it for raw metal look. They make metallic paints that you very lightly smear on for detailing edges of foam to look metal. I believe the paint is called rub and buff.


----------



## Rumsfield (Oct 27, 2011)

That looks amazing and closely resembles a mk v dive helmet. Scooby doo monster anyone ?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How did I miss this! That is amazing!


----------

